

Quietly, Congress extends a ban on CDC research on gun violence - CarolineW
http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-07-02/quietly-congress-extends-ban-cdc-research-gun-violence

======
yellowapple
Seems odd that the CDC is so involved with gun violence. This seems to be a
better fit for the ATF or some similarly-focused organization.

Also:

> Rivara and his team discovered that having a gun in the home is associated
> with a threefold increase in the risk of a homicide

Does this account for other factors (such as gun ownership correlating with an
existing risk of violent crime)? Many Americans own guns to defend themselves,
their families, and their property; it would seem like the elevated risk of
homicide is the reason why guns are owned, rather than the other way around.
Or perhaps it's a feedback loop. The article doesn't seem to go into much
detail here about other possible factors.

